# ? undesirable sided effects from align



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I just started taking it yesterday and about an hour after I noticed a bad taste in my mouth similar to when you take antibiotics. Yesterday I was bloated but xpected this as a side effect. I took another one today and I am MISERABLE I have pain 8 on a scale of 1-10 (10 worst) and my abdomen (mid abdomen) is hard as a rock. I have pretty lousy cramping in the same area. My IBS symptoms are wierd, I have D according to the doc, but its not normal D as its always FORMED. My gastro explained how dr's consider one who poops alot (even if its formed) to be D. I am also able to poop every day(usually) but often not effectively so I also FEEL C. I dont require a laxative or antidiarrheal, I do take fibercon and elavil for pain (my worst symptom) also paxil and klonipin for anxiety. I dont know if I want to try and tough it out with the align, in the hope that somehow it will make me NORMAL, I actually dont think I will EVER be normal.I also have functional dyspepcia and control it well w/1 pepcid 10mg/day in the evening. I am able to get rid of the gas after that for some reason, and when I do I feel relief.I'm not sure if its worth it for me to deal with this pain/bloating in the hope that in 30 days I will improve. I wasnt doing all that bad before but since the doc is an IBS specialist I thought I'd give it a try. I dont seem to be able to get the gas to move down so I can release it and am not a happy camper. Some of what I feel is failure cause this doesnt seem to be working, and as I said I dont know if I want to put my body through this waiting for it to kick in.Does anyone have similar IBS issues who has gotten relief/positive results from align? Thank you in advance and I apologize for my rambling vent.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Apparently align just isnt for me. The taste is still there and awful. My stomach is hard as a rock again today and I'm having trouble passing the gas to the point where I need to lie on the floor and rock side to side to try to get it moving. I have a lot of pain.I sort of feel like a FAILURE but I cant do this anymore


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Nancy, I'm so sorry Align has been giving you so much pain.Align can be pretty constipating, so I'm wondering, if your BM's are usually formed, then maybe you don't have to take it? If your stool is soft enough but you still strain when you pass it, then I'd suggest that you ask your dr. about tests on the pelvic floor. When pelvic floor muscles do not work the way they should, the rectum and annal muscles are not working in harmony, and one may find it hard to pass BM's even when the stool is soft.Hope you feel better soon and do keep us updated.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Cherrie-My poops are quite nice actually, there is just to many of them. Sometimes its like a hose, I wonder where it all comes from. I stopped taking the align on Tuesday, the pain and constipation was just to much. The bad taste finally went away (I actually read a review of align on amazon I think and another site where 1 other person reported a bad taste) I didnt look align up at all untill I deceided I wasnt going to take it anymore and it appears that people who have "normal" diarrhea are helped the most. I am considered D predominant right now (I alternate) due to the AMOUNT of times I poop, not cause my poop is loose or watery, or soft.It so hard to describe to other people, they dont get it, especially since my D is formed, even some doctors dont.


----------



## Mishelle (Dec 13, 2008)

Nancy, I for one have never taken align but I do have IBS-D. Mine started off the same as yours for years I went to the bathroom far to often, normally about 8 times a day and also wondered how it was possible. It slowly progressed into having Diarrhea on and off until the point where it was happening frequently. I hope this does not happen to you but maybe that is another reason that doctors refer to it as that. I am not sure if this happens often but that s how it was for me.


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi Nancy, I am sorry to hear about the effects of the align. I think it is worth remembering that different things work for different people - treatent tends to be as unique as the patient. One thing that does concern me (it has been a factor in my own 'considerations'), that comes from your initial post, is that the 'cocktail' of things you are taking are counter-productive to each other (?!).


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Thanks for all the replies, I appreciate it







When I first was diagnosed with IBS (1990) though I was always a "stomach" person, I had watery D all the time. When I was pregnant I actually lost weight (most people are better when pregnant) and after my son was born (1987 via c-sec) I had such bad D that I lost 40 lbs and thought I had cancer. What has helped me have formed poops was adding fiber, I just wish I didnt have to go so much, but I have been able for the most part to poop over several hours in the am since. But when it "flares up" I can be C D or both, mostly at these times its out of control and unpredictable. I'm happy (somewhat since I've accepted that I will never be NORMAL) with the way things are. I'm also not a good person to try out meds/supplements I get wierd reactions, so for now its "if it aint broke, dont fix it" baz22p-what meds/treatments do you think I am taking that are conter-productive?


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

I must admit to not being knowledgable to know what meds may conflict - you may need to consult a doctor/pharmacist - but what I had in mind is, for example, that a treatment designed to act on diarrhoea could be cancelled out by something designed to act against constipation. All treatments need to be considered; such as complementary therapies, homeopathic treatments, probiotics, etc. Also the benefit of natural substances (e.g. ginger) may be negated by prescribed meds.It may also be worth consulting some of the excellent books/internet reports for further info.







Baz


----------

